# Loom Knitted Twiddle Muff - free pattern



## ClaudiaCano

Hi, I just published my second loom knit pattern. It's the "Loom Knitted Twiddle Muff", and it's free. For those who don't know, a twiddle muff is a knitted, or crocheted hand muff with little things like beads, ribbons, buttons, etc. attached, and have been designed to provide people with dementia something to sooth restless hands, minimize agitation, and promote brain stimulation while keeping their hands warm at the same time. I couldn't find a loom knit version, so I wrote a pattern based on others knitted and crocheted versions.
Here is the link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loom-knitted-twiddle-muff


----------



## canuckle49

Cute ! Thank you !


----------



## run4fittness

Those look great! Thank you for the link.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Looks great thank for sharing.


----------



## kestrelz

thanks


----------



## ClaudiaCano

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## circumspice

Wow! I didn't know that theses existed! 

I have seen dementia patients with restless hands, plucking at their clothing, picking on their skin or whatever is within their reach. 

This a wonderful idea!


----------



## ClaudiaCano

circumspice said:


> Wow! I didn't know that theses existed!
> 
> I have seen dementia patients with restless hands, plucking at their clothing, picking on their skin or whatever is within their reach.
> 
> This a wonderful idea!


Thank you! I found a group of people that make twiddle muffs, and share ideas on Facebook. They can be done with needles, and crochet, too.


----------



## Jean Marie

cute


----------



## Sandiegen

I like your variety of attachments. Thanks for this pattern. My Dad had medical dementia and I wish I had know about the different muffs, blankets, apron/bibs, quilts and lapgans that things can be attached too. I'm trying to figure out how I could have attached playing cards. The picking creating sores was the hardest for my Mom to deal with. They would dress the worst wounds and he would pick off the dressings and start them bleeding and get blood over his cloths. I now have another relative with the beging of dementia and plan to make one, while I can still get some imput from the person themselves. Just seen a muff with a dress tie for infant attached for a former businessman.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Sandiegen said:


> I like your variety of attachments. Thanks for this pattern. My Dad had medical dementia and I wish I had know about the different muffs, blankets, apron/bibs, quilts and lapgans that things can be attached too. I'm trying to figure out how I could have attached playing cards. The picking creating sores was the hardest for my Mom to deal with. They would dress the worst wounds and he would pick off the dressings and start them bleeding and get blood over his cloths. I now have another relative with the beging of dementia and plan to make one, while I can still get some imput from the person themselves. Just seen a muff with a dress tie for infant attached for a former businessman.


I'm glad you like it. The playing cards could be knitted, or made with fleece.


----------



## Sandiegen

ClaudiaCano said:


> I'm glad you like it. The playing cards could be knitted, or made with fleece.


That is a good idea. Thank you very much.


----------

